# Upgrading my calls!!



## Culchie60 (Jan 6, 2015)

Looking to upgrade on my calls.. I have some in mind please list any favorites you have!! Also looking to start my son, some advice for a starter call?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I have two deathrow calls and one Zink. I like them all. The deathrows are easy to use and don't require that much air volume to get them to work and sound awesome. So for a beginner caller I would recommend them.

But I would also recommend you buying the video for you and your son.... BAD GRAMMER. Very good how to video with great instruction.

good luck.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I've become a big fan of the Big Sean's line of calls. There is a call for darn near every situation, and they all sound great. The Big Kahuna is all big goose. Very east to run as well. The Mr. Big is fast and responsive. He also offers a " Rookie" addition that is a poured urithane that is guaranteed not to chip, crack or break. I think he wants $80 or something for it. It sounds as good as his acrylics. Lastly, Sean's customer service has been nothing but great. I got my products quickly and they were perfect when they got here. I will be a customer of his in the future because of my experience. (He's also funny as heck!)


----------



## Reav22 (Apr 10, 2014)

Chuck Smith said:


> Well I have two deathrow calls and one Zink. I like them all. The deathrows are easy to use and don't require that much air volume to get them to work and sound awesome. So for a beginner caller I would recommend them.
> 
> But I would also recommend you buying the video for you and your son.... BAD GRAMMER. Very good how to video with great instruction.
> 
> good luck.


Chuck is right on the money. How to videos are great for learning your basis and training you mind and muscle memory for lungs and mouth on how to properly blow a short reed goose call. Death Row Calls (DRC) are my favorite on the market. Sadly you won't find DRC calls in large companies such as Cabelas. Regardless, DRC is a brand that is easy to blow with great sound. If you haven't completely figured out what kind of call fits you best you might have to experiment with different calls. Personally for me I like a balanced call that can get those low end grunts while being easily turned over for the honks. For me DRC's Core gives me what I want, and expect out of a call. Cory Loeffler is the founder and has won the North American Masters Championship with his own calls (DRC) which is also how he got a great jump start in the business of calls. If you every have any troubles with the call, you can call DRC and personally talk with Cory and he will do what needs to be done to fix your call. I've never had better customer service through anyone else let alone talk to the creator of the calls. If you have any questions about a starters call for your son, feel free to contact Cory and he'll get you on the right track.


----------

